# Circuito de un preamplificador - mezclador



## NEO101 (Oct 3, 2006)

Buenas! Cómo están?
El motivo de este post es que ando necesitando un circuito para mezclar 8 micrófonos (o más). La idea es que tenga la menor distorsión posible, y a su vez mañana coloco los datos de impedancia de los micrófonos y la sensibilidad de entrada del amplificador, así elijo uno que coincida lo mejor posible en los valores. No necesito controles de tonos ni nada por el estilo...
En fin, escucho sus sugerencias y muchísimas gracias por adelantado.  

Marcelo


----------



## palomo (Oct 3, 2006)

Amigo neo101 visita esta página :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project66.htm

Puede ser de tu interes.

Esta otra :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project93.htm

Aqui hay mas :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project94.htm

Hay un mundo de posibilidades, estudia o practica tu ingles ya que las paginas estan en este idioma.

Suerte Atte: Palomo


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 8, 2006)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas! Cómo están?
> El motivo de este post es que ando necesitando un circuito para mezclar 8 micrófonos (o más). La idea es que tenga la menor distorsión posible, y a su vez mañana coloco los datos de impedancia de los micrófonos y la sensibilidad de entrada del amplificador, así elijo uno que coincida lo mejor posible en los valores. No necesito controles de tonos ni nada por el estilo...
> En fin, escucho sus sugerencias y muchísimas gracias por adelantado.
> 
> Marcelo


yo trabajo con un sistema que diseñe por pares y todos se linquean el nivel de ruido es casi nulo ya que trabaja con 4558 si te interesa estoy  alistando todos los circuitos para colaborarle a la mayor gente posible


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Palomo* muchas gracias por los links, están muy buenos!
Estuve mirando los circuitos que tengo en revistas, y los de estos links, y probablemente arme un derivado de :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project66.htm 

(Que por otra parte me lo recomendó *Juan Carlos López* )
Me gustó la etapa de salida, con el TL071, que dice no recortar aunque entren 1,5 Volt de antrada...
Lo que estoy pensando es si tal vez los de entrada no sería bueno cambiarlos también por unos integrados de bajo ruido y alta ganancia....

*Mauro*claro que me interesa...  lo tienes por ahí para postearlo?
Yo calculo que hoy o mañana termino de definir el circuito, y todo aporte/opciones es útil...

Cuando lo defina, iré posteando los avances y resultados...

Saludos y gracias a todos nuevamente!


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 10, 2006)

Juan Carlos, consigo todos los componentes del circuito que me recomendaste...
Necesito tu opinión...
Me conviene que la etapa de entrada sea con transistores o me conviene cambiarla por una que use un TL 072 como aquí?
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project94.htm

Por otro lado, si dejo el circuito tal cual como está (con 4 transistores para la entrada y un integrado para la salida)... cómo debería armar el mixer?
Lo que me confunde es que la señal entran por ambas patas del operacional... Debería repetir todo lo que va de R10 y R11 "para atrás" , reemplazándolas por potenciómetros? Aunque tendrían que ser dobles  ...
O acaso debería repetir TODO el circuito, mezclar las salidas y luego una etapa más o directo al amplificador?
Me puedes guiar, tú que tienes más experiencia?

Saludos y muchas gracias por adelantado!!!

Marcelo


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 12, 2006)

A todo lo anterior, le agrego una duda más...  
Los micrófonos que tiene mi amigo, tienen tres patas, pero el cable tiene 2, por lo cual tiene unidas 2 por un lado y la tierra en el otro... Debería unir las 2 entradas del pre (+IN -IN ) ?

Saludos y gracias!!!
Marcelo


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 12, 2006)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> A todo lo anterior, le agrego una duda más...
> Los micrófonos que tiene mi amigo, tienen tres patas, pero el cable tiene 2, por lo cual tiene unidas 2 por un lado y la tierra en el otro... Debería unir las 2 entradas del pre (+IN -IN ) ?
> 
> Saludos y gracias!!!
> Marcelo



nooooo el cable de el microfono si es en plug ya esta arreglado y siolo es que conectes la punta de este al in+ y el resto a in- reconoses la punta de in+ porque esta separada de el resto por un plastico por lo general negro
pd: en la punta de el plug


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 12, 2006)

mauro tech dijo:
			
		

> nooooo el cable de el microfono si es en plug ya esta arreglado y siolo es que conectes la punta de este al in+ y el resto a in- reconoses la punta de in+ porque esta separada de el resto por un plastico por lo general negro
> pd: en la punta de el plug



Gracias por contestar...
Lo que me dices es que los dos cables del MIC quedan el de la malla a -IN y el de señal al +IN ... O sea que la tierra del circuito queda sin conectar?
Me parece raro que la tierra del circuito no vaya a la malla...
Miraste el circuito? Es balanceado, o algo asi....

Mil gracias por adelantado!!

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 13, 2006)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> mauro tech dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mejor me dices si el cable de tu microfono es de tres conectores(canon) o de 2 (plug) 8)


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 13, 2006)

El micrófono tiene 3 patas, el cable tiene 2 cables y en la punta tiene un plug, como una guitarra... (2 patas).  

Gracias!
MArcelo


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 16, 2006)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> El micrófono tiene 3 patas, el cable tiene 2 cables y en la punta tiene un plug, como una guitarra... (2 patas).
> 
> Gracias!
> MArcelo



poreso entonces en la llegada de plug solo llegan dos cables osea dos señales la in+ y la in- conectalos como te dije anteriormente


----------



## NEO101 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Mauro* , lo que me llama la atención... usualmente las mallas van a tierra para que no entren ruidos del ambiente.... al no haber en este caso una malla a tierra.... ¿No se meterá ruido?   

Saludos y gracias de nuevo !!!
Marcelo


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 19, 2006)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> *Mauro* , lo que me llama la atención... usualmente las mallas van a tierra para que no entren ruidos del ambiente.... al no haber en este caso una malla a tierra.... ¿No se meterá ruido?
> 
> Saludos y gracias de nuevo !!!
> Marcelo



esta  se une con entrada negativa y si una entrada balanceada tiene mucho menor ruido en grandes distancias y acortas pero en estas ultimas no mas de 3.5 metros la diferencia es muy poca poreso el plug


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok Neo, primero vamos a hablar de los 3 circuitos circuitos que tienes. El "project66" es un circuito diseñado para conectar a su entrada un micrófono. pero un micrófono ablandolo como aparato (que creo es lo que quieres), mas no como componente. el "project93" es un circuito diseñado para conectar a su entrada un micrófono. pero un micrófono ablandolo como componente (micrófono electret y creo que aguanta de otros tipos más) y finalmente, el "project94" es prácticamente una mezcladora, donde las señales del micrófono (en este caso) ya tiene que ir preamplificadas y acondicionadas mediante los circuitos anteriores. Por lo tanto, el unico circuito que te sirve es el "project66". La etapa de entrada debe ir con transistores, si la quieres modificar con algún operacional le vas a dar en la torre, asi que déjalo tal y como esta.Para conectar varios micrófonos utiliza el diagrama que te envio.

Con respecto de como vas a conectar en la entrada el micrófono (ablandolo como aparato y no como componente), el enchufe del micrófono dices que tiene 3 patas, si el micrófono es balanceado, dos de ellas son señal y la otra es la tierra (malla). si es asi no hay pierde, las dos señales se conectan a in+ y in- (para pruebas no es de mucha importancia la polaridad) y la malla pues a gnd. pero por lo visto, dices que el cable del micrófono tiene solo un cable interior y la malla. Si es asi, el cable interior lo conectas a in+ y la malla a in-. puedes tambien conectar la malla a gnd al mismo tiempo. checa los posibles ruidos que se metan y experimenta de que manera se escucha mejor. espero que con esto ya quede claro, y me avisas que tal jaló. nos vemos


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 3, 2006)

Juan Carlos, te estoy muy agradecido por contestarme y tenerme tanta paciencia.
Tengo entendido que tienes muchos circuitos de audio... Ya que yo no voy a aprovechar el balanceo del circuito (porque mi micrófono tiene 2 cables) , no me convendría que la etapa de entrada sea una común, sin balancear, pero de bajo ruido? Ya que así me evitaría tener que comprar potenciómetros dobles... Si tienes algo para poder reemplazar la entrada balanceada por una común....
La otra manera sería que haga las 2 etapas completas por cada entrada, y mezcle la salida de los operacionales, o meteré demasido ruido?

Desde ya, mil gracias y saludos desde Argentina!

Marcelo.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Nov 3, 2006)

si lo que quieres es ahorrarte los pot dobles, puedes conectar la terminal positiva del operacional a tierra. esto haría que no utilices R10, R13 y C2. De esta manera no creo que el nivel de ruido aumente. Por otro lado te recoemidno que utilices la conexión balanceada aunquer tu micrófono no lo sea, asi tienes más probabilidades de eliminar posibles ruidos. Tambien esta la opción de que hagas los circuitos con las 2 etapas por cada micrófono, pero bueno. La verdad es que la electrónica no existiría sin la experimentación, asi que para que salgas de dudas y aprendas un poco más, puedes hacer los circuitos en un protoboard para experimentar y ver cual funciona mejor. Claro que en el protoboard se meterían más ruido, pero bueno, de todas formas te darían una idea del desempeño de cada uno de ellos.además cuida que la fuente con los que los vayas a alimentar sea regulada, ya que ésta puede introducir bastante ruido en el circuito. nos vemos


----------



## Nicolás225 (Ene 7, 2008)

Citando una duda anterior...
El mic tiene 3 patas porque entrega señal de audio balanceada ( in+ señal, in- señal en contrafase, y la masa). Y los cables que son de 2 patas (como guit electrica) es porque entregan señal desbalanceada. Pero lo que podes hacer es tirar la señal en contrafase a masa y utilizar un conector TS de 2 pines. La señal balanceada reduce el ruido por interferencias.

Aprovecho el mensage para una preguntita. Seguramente tonta para algunos. El triangulito en el diagrama del circuito significa que va a masa. Iria al V-? o a la masa del micrófono?
Gracias saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Ene 7, 2008)

seguramente te refires al triangulito rayado que va a una resistencia de 150k verdad' en efecto, ese es el sómbolo de tierra. Se dice que la tierra es el común de las entradas, salidas y fuente de alimentación. Por ejemplo, las entradas son desvalanciadas y entonces se tiene solo un cable de señal, y tierra (por lo cual, cada cable de tierra de entrada tambien va conectado el triangulito). La salida de sañel, que es la salida del opercional, tambien esta con respecto de tierra. Y además, la fuente de poder debe ser simétrica. Quiere decir que debe tener 3 terminales, +15V, -15V y tierra.


----------



## Nicolás225 (Ene 8, 2008)

Gracias por responder Juan Carlos. Creo haber entendido. Traté de probar el circuito en un programa (workbench). En +in y -in le coloque un generador de sinusoides (en 1khz, duty cicle 50, amp 1.6mV) y en +VE y VE- una fuente de tension alterna de 15+/-volts, 60hz. Y en out y masa un osiloscopio. No se si habré interpretado bien el gráfico, te paso el plano que hice
Por lo que veo en el análisis en el ciclo positivo hay un recorte y en el eje un pequeño corrimiento, no se bien por que. Si saco el generador el grafico es casi igual. Te agradesco si me podes ayudar.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Ene 9, 2008)

La conexión de la entrada de señal y la saida estan bien. veo que sí entendiste lo de las tierras. pero la conexión de la fuente de poder esta mal por dos cosas. en primera, la fuente de poder no es alterna. debe ser de corriente directa simétrica de 15V. Entonces debe tener 3 terminales, como el generador de señal que estas usando. una de 15 positivos (conectada en la parte de arriba), otra de 15v negativos (conectada en la parte de abajo), y la de tierra (que va a tierra logicamente). por otro lado, la señal de entrada debe ser senoidal de preferencia. por lo tanto el duty cicle no se toma en cuenta.

Ahora, viando el circuito que tienes, no sé para que l vayas a utilizar o si es unicamente de experiemntación. Lo que pasa es que a la entrada tienes una etapa de amplificador diferencial discreto (con transistores) y la salida de éste le pones una amplificador operacional. El aplificador operacional ya tiene a la entrada la etapa diferencial, por lo tanto, la primera etapa (la de los transistores) esta de sobra. es pr eso que no le veo mucho caso al circuito. puedes desechar la primera etapa y conectar el generador directamente a los negativos de los capacitores de 4.7uf, y verás que el ampñificador operacional trabajará bien, claro que primero debes arreglar lo de la fuente. Si quieres mayor ganancia, disminuye el valor de las resistencias de 22k (no menos de 1k). Nos vemos!


----------



## Nicolás225 (Ene 22, 2008)

Si entiendo, entonces lo que me estaría faltando en el circuito es un transformador de 220v ca a +/-15v de tensión simétrica. ¿me tendré que conseguir un circuito de ese transformador o se puede comprar aparte e integrarlo después? Gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Ene 26, 2008)

Asi es, lo que necesitas es un transformador con derivación central. puede ser uno de 24V, para asi tener +- 12v. Necesitas que sea regulado para eliminar ruidos de la fuente de poder. te recomiendo que busques algiun diagrama en internet. No te costará trabajo. solo ponle "diagrama fuente simetrica regulada" y escojes el que meas te gusta, y ya si quieres lo cargas para que lo pueda ver. nos vemos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola amigos.

mi pregunta es...

para una entrada de microfono dinamico, el cual tiene una ganancia de no más de 3mV, el preamplificador integrado inversor de ganancia 100, ese que lleva un resistor de 1K en l entrada y uno de 100K en realimentación. funciona?

funciona bien?


----------

